# Fayette Co trespassers



## zeke392 (Nov 30, 2011)

Been having trouble with somebody riding dirt bikes in our club when we are not there. They ride right through the middle of our food plots, don't give a crap about anything. Well, I placed my camera up high in a tree aimed toward where I thought they were coming in. It seems like they always ride on Sundays, and this weekend I got them. I have a video of them too and in it the kid in the back actually spots the camera and points it out to his buddy but I guess since they didn't see it flash, they didn't think it was taking pictures. He even wipes his eyebrows as he rides past like "whew, that was close". Our land is in Fayette Co, near Tyrone and PTC. Anybody recognize these guys?


----------



## triton196 (Nov 30, 2011)

id hide out and wait on them on a sunday


----------



## win270wsm (Nov 30, 2011)

Spike strips! Lay em out! They won't be back!Dirt bike tires can get expensive after 2-3 have to be replaced!


----------



## zeke392 (Nov 30, 2011)

I really just want to talk to these kids and their parents, and the Fayette Co Sheriff.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2011)

Bait 'em up. Stake out a couple teenage girls and arrow them when the come in range.


----------



## fishbasket (Nov 30, 2011)

put up wanted posters in the Post Office


----------



## Living Proof (Dec 1, 2011)

Take pics to Flat Rock, Booth, or Bennets Mill middle schools and I'm sure you can find them pretty quick.


----------



## six (Dec 1, 2011)

I'd print up pictures and put on telephone poles like people do for lost dogs or yard sales.   You could even offer a small reward for information leading to the identity of the two subjects.  Even if you didn't get any replies it might scare them enough to stay off your property during hunting season.


----------



## SouthernYankee (Dec 1, 2011)

hide out on a sunday about this time...post the video id really like to see it..


----------



## dutchman (Dec 1, 2011)

win270wsm said:


> Spike strips! Lay em out! They won't be back!Dirt bike tires can get expensive after 2-3 have to be replaced!



Not to mention the physical exertion of having to walk their bikes outta there...that'd be the time to show up to get after 'em.


----------



## GASeminole (Dec 1, 2011)

Tresspassors are scum and don't respect other people's property, but at least they aren't poachers. 

Look like some teenage punks with toys paid for by mommy and daddy.


----------



## specialk (Dec 1, 2011)

Living Proof said:


> Take pics to Flat Rock, Booth, or Bennets Mill middle schools and I'm sure you can find them pretty quick.



this^^^^^


----------



## Killdee (Dec 1, 2011)

Forget about tack strips, you might just be having 4 flats on your P/U truck later. They have to be coming in from nearby houses. I would hang late on a Sunday and sick the law on em. The poster and reward would be likely the best way to catch em. or go knock on a few doors, somebody knows who these boys are.


----------



## MD746 (Dec 1, 2011)

post that pic at the local gas station close by. I bet mom and dad will see the pic first.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 1, 2011)

From experience, unless you got the law there when you see them/hear them the bikers will be long gone before a LEO gets there.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 1, 2011)

j_seph said:


> From experience, unless you got the law there when you see them/hear them the bikers will be long gone before a LEO gets there.



So you are saying to put a broonstick through the spokes of the bike, then call the law? :trampoline:


----------



## j_seph (Dec 1, 2011)

Jeff Phillips said:


> So you are saying to put a broonstick through the spokes of the bike, then call the law? :trampoline:


That or block all paths out but one and clothesline em when they come by. I was shooting my muzzleloader in Banks Cty. and watched two bikes go by my truck(tight squeeze too)


----------



## Buck Nasty (Dec 1, 2011)

GASeminole said:


> Tresspassors are scum and don't respect other people's property, but at least they aren't poachers.
> 
> Look like some teenage punks with toys paid for by mommy and daddy.



I agree with this post the most.  But I am willing to bet that they really did not even think about the tresspassing aspect.  Heck you cant even tell is these are punks.  I would say just try to find out who they are and talk to their parents first and just tell them that you are really happy they are doing something fun and cool like hanging out with friends riding dirtbikes, but it is messing up your hunting and your land.  There are many ways to get your point across, to what could be great kids, other than beating them over the head with a broomstick or show up with your guns-a-blazing right from the onset.

I am willing to bet 90% of the posters on this board have been on other peoples land while playing in the woods, or building a fort, or going "exploring" as we called it when we were kids.  Not everyone is up to no good.

Heck on second thought, they are probably ok kids.  They are wearing safety equipment and one has motorcycle boots on.


----------



## peezee (Dec 1, 2011)

I recognize the one on the left.

 Its the white power ranger


----------



## PURVIS (Dec 1, 2011)

I agree with buck nasty these kids most likely have not been taught this is wrong 13 and 14 year olds don't use there brain that much post the entrance well and try to see them in person these guys live around there 365 days a year and most likely have free run of most places let them know there doing wrong first.


----------



## TBass (Dec 1, 2011)

Almost anyone who lives in a rural area knows when deer season rolls around and almost always know where they can roam during the season.  IMO these kids and/or their parents are well aware of what they are doing.  There is no way they can NOT realize that they are in the wrong.  I think they need to have the "smack" put on them somehow.  Too much claim-jumping going on these days.  I'm just assuming that zeke392 is like any other avid deer hunter who puts his heart and soul into his place and gets his one month out of the year to reap the benefits of having his private hunting spot.  More likely than not, these guys just ruined any effort zeke392 has put into his deer season......I'd certainly act aggressively on it if it were my own place.


----------



## catdog15 (Dec 1, 2011)

just some kids trying to have fun ive been there in the same situation riding dirt bike on powerlines land owner called 5o and told me not to do it agian. lesson learned


----------



## ramblinrack (Dec 1, 2011)

jiminbogart said:


> Bait 'em up. Stake out a couple teenage girls and arrow them when the come in range.



that woulda' got me kilt back in the day!


----------



## zeke392 (Dec 1, 2011)

We spend a good amount of time bushhoggin, plowing and planting the property.  Lots of stands out and we take some people hunting with us.  Here is a thread I started a couple years ago that shows what kind of guys we are;
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=156528&highlight=


----------



## PURVIS (Dec 2, 2011)

i could tell from your first post you liked kids just not there lack of respect for your property these 2 have never been hunting or fishing i bet make this a life lessen for them if u get the chance.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Dec 2, 2011)

TBass said:


> Almost anyone who lives in a rural area knows when deer season rolls around and almost always know where they can roam during the season.  IMO these kids and/or their parents are well aware of what they are doing.  There is no way they can NOT realize that they are in the wrong.  I think they need to have the "smack" put on them somehow.  Too much claim-jumping going on these days.  I'm just assuming that zeke392 is like any other avid deer hunter who puts his heart and soul into his place and gets his one month out of the year to reap the benefits of having his private hunting spot.  More likely than not, these guys just ruined any effort zeke392 has put into his deer season......I'd certainly act aggressively on it if it were my own place.



I know for a fact two kids on dirtbikes wont ruin any deer season.   My boys would ride their dirt bikes in our backyard and we constantly had deer back there.

Also, Fayette County might not be big city area, but it sure aint country either. I am telling you these kids probably were not out to cause trouble and just need a talking too.  Not saying what they are doing is not wrong, but why not consider it a teaching moment instead of putting the "smack" on them.   No need being Buford Pusser IMO. 

One more thing, I would hardly consider two youths riding dirt bikes "claim jumping" any property.


----------



## JBird227 (Dec 2, 2011)

catdog15 said:


> just some kids trying to have fun ive been there in the same situation riding dirt bike on powerlines land owner called 5o and told me not to do it agian. lesson learned


 
Agreed, you would have a hard time catching them, but if you do just give them a talking to and most likely you wouldn't see them again. Get there info and then I'd you see them again then get the law involved. They are just trying to have fun.


----------



## benellisbe (Dec 2, 2011)

Good fences make good neighbors... just my .02 cents


----------



## kfit (Dec 2, 2011)

*what do you think he would score?*

only pic I have of him Sorry but I was lazy in setting up the time and date one the cam. Pic was taken 12/2010


----------



## Buck Nasty (Dec 2, 2011)

kfit said:


> only pic I have of him Sorry but I was lazy in setting up the time and date one the cam. Pic was taken 12/2010



Not sure what this has to do with the OP issue....


----------



## kfit (Dec 2, 2011)

First time on the forum, Sorry hit the wrong button.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Dec 2, 2011)

'Good neighbors' make 'Good Neighbors'. If you have a neighbor who sees nothing wrong with him or his kids trespassing on other peoples property at will, they are NOT good neighbors!!
Sure a lot of folks these days who have no respect for other peoples property. No wonder the kids grow up the same.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 2, 2011)

Buck Nasty said:


> I know for a fact two kids on dirtbikes wont ruin any deer season.   My boys would ride their dirt bikes in our backyard and we constantly had deer back there.
> 
> Also, Fayette County might not be big city area, but it sure aint country either. I am telling you these kids probably were not out to cause trouble and just need a talking too.  Not saying what they are doing is not wrong, but why not consider it a teaching moment instead of putting the "smack" on them.   No need being Buford Pusser IMO.
> 
> One more thing, I would hardly consider two youths riding dirt bikes "claim jumping" any property.


Not wanting to  and I know that 2 kids on dirt bikes won't ruin a deer season. However if it's like a piece of land I hunt in Banks county, 2 kids have friends and their friends have friends, well you get the picture. You should see the ruts dug from all of the riding, a road you could have drove a car through 5 years ago now requires a truck and preferably small 4x4. Then there is the runoff due to this illegal riding, the creek going into the lake looks like chocolate milk every time it rains. This is not fields draining to the creek this is mature hardwoods that used to have great ground cover. Maybe the kids have no clue, and maybe they do and just don't give a scat. Only one way to find out and that's to talk with them


----------



## DCHunter (Dec 2, 2011)

String up metal wire about neck high on a straight away where they will have time to get up speed. (sarcasm)
Come on people, these are just kids riding around. Sure, maybe they're disrespectfull punks, maybe they're just ignorant. Either way, spike strips and wires aint the way to handle it.


----------



## benosmose (Dec 2, 2011)

Those kids may not even know its deer season and when they see you prob gonna be scared to death a grown man is that mad about it.Doing something that could endanger the life of a kid by making him wreck from spiking his tires that is what you think would be a good idea? If someone on here thinks that is a just punishment for kids riding a toy you should not own a gun or hunt just my 2.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 2, 2011)

They are kids doing what kids do. Let's not get too carried away here. Catch them and tell them to stay off the property. That will probably take care of things. Spike sticks are not the answer. Someone could end up hurt badly or worse. Then you will be the one defending yourself.


----------



## broncos (Dec 2, 2011)

had the same problem and actually talked to an officer and the bad thing is if you do put out tacks or anything that can hurt them you then become liable best to just let the law or game warden handle it. also tried the talking to them no luck children now a days have little respect for other peoples property


----------



## papachaz (Dec 6, 2011)

2 kids on dirt bikes won't ruin deer season? says you....did you read the post he put about how much time they put in bush hogging, food plots...etc etc etc. and the deer coming in your back yard have become accustomed to what's there. let me know where you hunt, i'll send some teenagers i know to ride their dirt bikes by you, after all, it won't ruin your hunt. 
  i'd wait on them, have someone drop you off. you already know about when to expect them. have LEO there, or find out where they live and show that pic to the parents, explain that one and only one warning will be issued, after that, charges will be pressed for trepassing and destruction of property.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Dec 6, 2011)

Imagine yourself at 13 riding dirtbikes with your buddy in the middle of woods you probably know you shouldn't be riding on and you run across a strange man in the woods. First instinct is probably to run. I would find out where they live, which is probably close, and go to the parents. Nowhere to run that way, and if their parents care they will discipline them. If they don't and you see them back out there then call the law.


----------



## zeke392 (Dec 7, 2011)

We set up for them last Sunday but nobody showed up (that's a good thing).  I sat on that plot Sunday evening and had 2 spikes under me for an hour.  Schools out for Christmas break in a couple more days, I'm sure somebody will be back, we'll try and get them then.


----------



## groundhawg (Dec 7, 2011)

Buck Nasty said:


> I know for a fact two kids on dirtbikes wont ruin any deer season.   My boys would ride their dirt bikes in our backyard and we constantly had deer back there.
> 
> Also, Fayette County might not be big city area, but it sure aint country either. I am telling you these kids probably were not out to cause trouble and just need a talking too.  Not saying what they are doing is not wrong, but why not consider it a teaching moment instead of putting the "smack" on them.   No need being Buford Pusser IMO.
> 
> One more thing, I would hardly consider two youths riding dirt bikes "claim jumping" any property.




So if we no longer allow them to ride on this land then it is okay with you if they show up in your backyard?

Does it really matter if they are "out to cause trouble"?  They have no right(s) to be on someone elses' land be it your hunting club or front yard.  Also if they are hurt while riding/walking or whatever the land owner is likly to be responsible.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been in their shoes before too.  13-14 years old, a 150cc 4-wheeler and a best buddy who kept daring me to drive further into the land that we knew we weren't supposed to be on.

A couple times we rode in a field we knew we weren't supposed to be on.  One day we saw the farmer and asked his permission to ride in the field (winter time...not planted) and he told us no b/c we were leaving ruts.  

Now by no means was I a hoodlum child and have never been in trouble with the law.  I was guilty of being a mischevious young boy.  Once the farmer told me no, we never went back.  Yes, we should have asked first.  If my dad had found out, I would have gotten a whoopin too.  

I don't think it qualifies me as a juvenile deliquint, just a stupid kid.

My advice is if you can talk to them, talk to them....but honestly if you just let them know that YOU KNOW they are there (ie post the picture on a tree, put up some more trespassing signs, etc) they will probably not come back.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't believe how tight-wound some people are over a little piece of land-ready to kill, maim, or incarcerate anybody who even dares to look at it. Sure, they shouldn't be there, but I bet they live close by and a talk with their parents will likely solve the problem. It's funny that two kids riding dirts bikes through a piece of land once or twice will ruin your deer season, but lots of folks ride a four-wheeler right up to their deer stand every day.  At least they're outside doing something. I'm lucky that all our neighboring farmers weren't like y'all when I was growing up. Probably the main reason I grew up to love the outdoors, hunting and fishing, and never wound up in prison was because I had thousands of acres of woods I could roam around on instead of being out getting into everything like a lot of folks I grew up with. Nowadays a kid is a criminal, scum, and needs killing if they try to get out in the woods and roam around and have a little fun like most of us did when we were growing up. Then we wonder why kids now aren't into outdoor pastimes. News flash: a kid can't afford to buy land, but he still needs it just the same if he's ever going to amount to anything except a couch tater. Holy :cow:


----------



## Buck Nasty (Dec 7, 2011)

groundhawg said:


> So if we no longer allow them to ride on this land then it is okay with you if they show up in your backyard?
> 
> Does it really matter if they are "out to cause trouble"?  They have no right(s) to be on someone elses' land be it your hunting club or front yard..



NO, not at all.  There is no denying they shouldnt be there...and do not confuse what I am saying as acceptance.  They should not be there...PERIOD!!!

My point is that there are a lot of people on this board that are asking the OP to harm these young men on purpose, when maybe a stern talking to would suffice. These internet tough guys amaze me with all these ideas, yet they will jump like little female dogs when something goes bump in the dark while walking to their stands.  These kids, and yes they are kids,  have even been called "claim jumpers".  Seriously!!!???    

I guess I am of the school that believe people are inherently good, while some are obviously of the school that everyone is evil.

Like one of my earlier posts, I am willing to bet 90% of the men on this board, at the age 13, probably went onto others land knowing they should not be on there.  Would they have wanted to be clotheslined by a wire or spiked by nails???




groundhawg said:


> Also if they are hurt while riding/walking or whatever the land owner is likly to be responsible.


 WRONG.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 7, 2011)

*Good grief!*

Spike Strips? Hang a Wire about Neck High? 

GOOD GRIEF you are getting some seriously BAD ADVICE here............whether or not they are trespassing, if you do something that Injures or God Forbid Kills one of them Kids, YOUR LIFE will be OVER!

NO, they should not be there, but there is No easier trail to follow than a Dirt Bike.............

Find their house, talk to their parents, Call LEO First!


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 7, 2011)

Buck Nasty said:


> NO, not at all.  There is no denying they shouldnt be there...and do not confuse what I am saying as acceptance.  They should not be there...PERIOD!!!
> 
> My point is that there are a lot of people on this board that are asking the OP to harm these young men on purpose, when maybe a stern talking to would suffice. These internet tough guys amaze me with all these ideas, yet they will jump like little female dogs when something goes bump in the dark while walking to their stands.  These kids, and yes they are kids,  have even been called "claim jumpers".  Seriously!!!???
> 
> ...



Wanna Bet?


----------



## BOOGERDOWNOUTDOORS (Dec 7, 2011)

I guess the difference is my folks taught me to ask out of respect before I trespassed back in the day, as I ask  for premission to hunt or ride the atv's on other folk's property. I have passed this down to my own child and it has seemed to work and keep him out of trouble. I understand about the kids having fun and all, but there is no respect just plain out doing what they want. If they get caught the parents should be notified for the first time, the second time it should go one step higher. good luck with it.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Dec 7, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> wanna bet?



sure.


----------



## wildlifepro (Dec 8, 2011)

Tell ya what ,Here is a senario that happened last week on my friends land in Ky,He has a 800ac tract,he has posted signs up on property,and has constant problems with people trespassing,has issued multipul warnings and has called LEO several times,No help there.Last week one of his guides was taking a hunter to a stand and had 3 young guys in their late teens early 20s ride around a gate and were coming through the fields food plot,the guide stopped them and told them they were not to be on this property and this was the last straw with them,No he was out of cell service area and could not call for assistance,the guys got off their bikes,and walked to him and said they were just gonna ,blank him up and leave him,One had a rifle on his atv and he took it off the clamps,So to some of you soft heart guys on here what would you have done?? I will post the rest of this story after a few replies and let everyone know how it played out.


----------



## ASH556 (Dec 8, 2011)

wildlifepro said:


> Tell ya what ,Here is a senario that happened last week on my friends land in Ky,He has a 800ac tract,he has posted signs up on property,and has constant problems with people trespassing,has issued multipul warnings and has called LEO several times,No help there.Last week one of his guides was taking a hunter to a stand and had 3 young guys in their late teens early 20s ride around a gate and were coming through the fields food plot,the guide stopped them and told them they were not to be on this property and this was the last straw with them,No he was out of cell service area and could not call for assistance,the guys got off their bikes,and walked to him and said they were just gonna ,blank him up and leave him,One had a rifle on his atv and he took it off the clamps,So to some of you soft heart guys on here what would you have done?? I will post the rest of this story after a few replies and let everyone know how it played out.





As soon as he laid a hand on that rifle it would've been a pistol in his face and a verbal warning that he'd better stop.  The instant he pulled that rifle from it's cradle, he'd've had a bulled hole through his chest.  

Without the rifle involved, words suffice, but when the other guy grabs a weapon, it's on.

*ETA:  I don't see any firearms in the OP's pics.  That's a different situation.*


----------



## Buck Nasty (Dec 8, 2011)

wildlifepro said:


> Tell ya what ,Here is a senario that happened last week on my friends land in Ky,He has a 800ac tract,he has posted signs up on property,and has constant problems with people trespassing,has issued multipul warnings and has called LEO several times,No help there.Last week one of his guides was taking a hunter to a stand and had 3 young guys in their late teens early 20s ride around a gate and were coming through the fields food plot,the guide stopped them and told them they were not to be on this property and this was the last straw with them,No he was out of cell service area and could not call for assistance,the guys got off their bikes,and walked to him and said they were just gonna ,blank him up and leave him,One had a rifle on his atv and he took it off the clamps,So to some of you soft heart guys on here what would you have done?? I will post the rest of this story after a few replies and let everyone know how it played out.



First, sorry that happend to your friend. But, there is a big difference between late teens and early 20's and a 12/13 year old. I never once said what they were doing was right, but only made mere suggestions on possible ways to handle THIS situation.  Also, I am hardly a soft heart.  I just dont believe in decapitating 13 year olds, spiking them, or labeling them as claim jumpers. I am pretty sure the state of Georgia would frown about it also.  You dont have to like my opinion, and I certainly will not lose any sleep if you dont.  While both parties are clearly tresspassing, the two scenarios appear to be entirely different so there is no way to compare the two other than the basis of both tresspassing.  

My guess in the scenario you presented, your buddy:

1. Did not back down and the people left.
2. Got into a physical altercation and won the fight.
3. Got into a physical altercation and lost the fight.
4. Shot the dude on the 4-wheeler.
5. Got shot buy the dude on the 4-wheeler.  

If it were me, it would depend. Was I armed? Did the guy on the ATV get the jump on me with the rifle? How many of them? Is there a way to de-escalate the situation? Is there a way to get out of the situation to, so-called fight another day?

What ever happend, I hope your buddy is alright and sorry if something happend.


----------



## gsuga (Dec 8, 2011)

The main thing about this is you do not want them to get hurt on your property for any reason...Therefore they do not need to be there.  If they and parents are not concerned about their safety someone needs to be corrected somehow.


----------



## wildlifepro (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey brother,I did not single you out on here,I just stated for some of the soft heartedfolks,not singeling anyone out on here. Yea decapitation is a little hard. Buy dealing with kids you do need to have a firm voice and they need a sense of aithority alot more these days as alot of parents dont take the time with them as needed,Time outs and x box rule alot of house holds now adayd,but agree that the OP needs to be firm and direct with the kids,If they keep riding through his property and through his food plots,he has a good reason to be upset,Find the kids,and parents,tell them to stay out if it continues you will call LEO Give them one chance and thats it, As for the incident in Ky last week,The guide told the three to get the heck of the property for the last time,They told him to screw himself and them made the threat to harm him,he eas about 50 feet from them,and they took off their helments and threw them on the ground and advanced to him,. He told them to get back but they said We are gonna screw you up (they used the four letter word there) he then saw one start reaching for his rifle on the fron clamps of the,atv,The guide then was only 5 feet from his truck he reached inside and pulled his handgun and pointed it directly at the guy reaching for his rifle and told him not to move or he would shoot all of them. In this instance ge was in the right and was threatened,and protected himself,Once they tresspassets saw he eas seriouse they stopped and daid they would leave


----------



## jwb5557 (Dec 8, 2011)

Aww man I wanted to end with your buddy saying something from Tombstone!!!  "Go ahaed skin that smoke wagon and see what happens", "I'm your huckelberry", "Throw down boy", "You just gonna stand there and bleed".....  Ok that last one maybe is a bit much!!!!  LOL


----------



## mattech (Dec 8, 2011)

GASeminole said:


> Tresspassors are scum and don't respect other people's property, but at least they aren't poachers.
> 
> Look like some teenage punks with toys paid for by mommy and daddy.



How dare parents buy their teenage punks toys, they should be out selling drugs instead. 

First off let me say it is wrong for the kids to be tresspassing, and its not ok, but good gosh, I bet all of you that are blasting off about this were the ones getting in trouble. I grew up riding go-karts and dirtbikes. Im alost 30 years old and still own a dirtbike. Yes as a kid I rode anywhere with out care of peoples property, and I was wrong. I can also say that I have never been in handcuff (not in a legal perspective anyway ) and have never done drugs. I would try and talk with the kids and ask them to stay off the property or if you are willing, just ask them not to ride during hunting season and to be respectful of the place, I bet if you do that and ask them to keep an eye on the place for you they will be your best security guards.


----------



## wildlifepro (Dec 8, 2011)

I ment to saw once they saw he was serious the said they would leave,hemade the one take his rifle and lay it on the ground,and said he could pick itup at the sherriff dept as he was gonna file a report . ,Things could have gone bad real quick,But he protected him self and a threat was communicated to him,a guest hunter was in the truck as a witness. All is ok now. The post i jad hete was not to reflect on the kids tresspassing,just wanted to bring this incident and see how some folks would act in that type of situation.I grew up in the outdoor arena and guided hunters in Colorado ,out in some of the western states your gonna deal with poachers or tresspassers and have had its not too cool to find elk carcassas and antlers cut of on your land. But all aside hope the op catches the kids and has leo meet them at the kids house and meets with parents and lets them know not to ride on his property anymore. I sincerely hope it works out.


----------



## wildlifepro (Dec 8, 2011)

Ps sorry for the bad grammar ,darn auto spell function,but yea it could have been a scene from tombstone real quick.lol..


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Dec 8, 2011)

I'd have gone back called police and looked for them


----------



## groundhawg (Dec 8, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by groundhawg  
So if we no longer allow them to ride on this land then it is okay with you if they show up in your backyard?

Does it really matter if they are "out to cause trouble"? They have no right(s) to be on someone elses' land be it your hunting club or front yard.. 

NO, not at all. There is no denying they shouldnt be there...and do not confuse what I am saying as acceptance. They should not be there...PERIOD!!!


Quote:
Originally Posted by groundhawg  
Also if they are hurt while riding/walking or whatever the land owner is likly to be responsible. 

WRONG. 

Sorry but that is correct not only from the view of "You can be sued for any reason or no reason." point of view but because if you own or lease the land and someone is hurt even if they do not belong there you can be held responsible.

Of course hopefully you get me or some of the other good folks here with common sense on the jury and you would have no problem coming out on top.


----------



## DeepweR (Dec 8, 2011)

id just catch'em,,, take my belt off,,,and spank their hindends like their daddys should,,,, what r they gonna do? go home and tell mommy and daddy they were trespassn`and got caught,,,and the dude that caught'em tanned their hides,,,


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 8, 2011)

deep'we R said:


> id just catch'em,,, take my belt off,,,and spank their hindends like their daddys should,,,, what r they gonna do? go home and tell mommy and daddy they were trespassn`and got caught,,,and the dude that caught'em tanned their hides,,,



Thats the way it USED to be...........quite frankly its the way it SHOULD be........unfortunately, you'd prolly end up getting Sued for that too:nono:


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 8, 2011)

Wldlife Pro, I would have done the same thing as your friend in a situation like that, and if he had kept bringing that rifle up, he woulda suddenly had several new orifices. I think that's a totally different situation than the situation here, though. In the OP case, I would follow those tracks to where they lived and have a talk with somebody, and that would probably solve the whole situation. I'm not gonna decapitate a kid just for being on my property.


----------



## wildlifepro (Dec 8, 2011)

N C H,I would have done the same also,.Up in that part of Ky,its alot of locals that really still think its ok to ride or tresspass anytime they want.My friends lease the land and use it for a tract for taking bow hunters on. Its an on going problem up there. Im sorry to say but its,alot of dumb backwoods hillbillies up there that just dont care. Alot of meth and pill addicts and poor community.They lease a total of 4000 ac aand they have,always had problems like this,they year down signs,gates,or steal gatrs for scrap steel to sell. They have always tried being nice and it gets them knowhere,Cops are useless u p there and takes a leo a while to get out to some of the remote arras. But yea alot of todays kids need a lot better dicipline and be shown respect to adults or others property not belonging to them. Hope the op catches up with them also and they off his property in the future.Hope your season jas been good over your way,Im i Wake Co and we have had a good season so far.I will pm u my office# and give me a ring and say hello sometime.


----------



## zeke392 (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow, this is definitely the most popular thread I have ever started!

Lots of opinions about the effects of dirtbikes on the club so heres my view;
we go to great lengths to try and be as stealth as we can when hunting this land.  We are limited to archery only with is fine to us.  My friend and I hunt it with our sons and anybody we take with us. We only drive certain roads and park in certain areas.  We have several food plots and our club has several thick areas so our land will hold deer late in the season.  We don't get to hunt everyday so the time we can go is very valuable to us.  Most valuable to me right now is a request I have from a friend.  He has an autistic son and he asked me to take him hunting.  He told me he absolutely loves watching hunting shows and does it all the time.  He needs adult supervision so I put up a blind on the food plot in my pictures because it is our best producing plot and the best chance for that boy to see deer (he only wants to watch them).  I been trying to work it out with my friend and it could happen anytime they are ready, so I'd like to be able to take him down there and see some deer.  If we have kids riding around on our club through our plots and riding every trail they see it negatively affects all of our preparation and strategies.  When they are in there they ride everything that looks like a trail to them, right up to our stands.  Of course I'm hunting very close to bedding areas and food now so its discouraging to sneak into my spots and find dirtbike tracks all around me, around my stands and through every fresh scrape I see.  Have not caught them yet but I'm still trying.


----------



## PURVIS (Dec 9, 2011)

zeke good luck in your quest to catch these trespassing kids i have not doubt you will do the right thing and this was a good post seems every one sees things a little differently.


----------



## Troy Butler (Dec 9, 2011)

Buck Nasty said:


> I agree with this post the most.  But I am willing to bet that they really did not even think about the tresspassing aspect.  Heck you cant even tell is these are punks.  I would say just try to find out who they are and talk to their parents first and just tell them that you are really happy they are doing something fun and cool like hanging out with friends riding dirtbikes, but it is messing up your hunting and your land.  There are many ways to get your point across, to what could be great kids, other than beating them over the head with a broomstick or show up with your guns-a-blazing right from the onset.
> 
> I am willing to bet 90% of the posters on this board have been on other peoples land while playing in the woods, or building a fort, or going "exploring" as we called it when we were kids.  Not everyone is up to no good.
> 
> Heck on second thought, they are probably ok kids.  They are wearing safety equipment and one has motorcycle boots on.



X2 good post. dont agree with the tresspassing or riding through plots but to call scum and want to hurt these boys is crazy.


----------



## Davans (Dec 9, 2011)

I can tell you from first hand experience, ole Steve ( Zeke 392 ) is one fine fella. It wouldn't surprise me if he has these boys working food plots and hunting with him next year. No doubt he will handle this issue properly. Good luck Steve, hope you get that young man on some deer to see.


----------



## Peyton4106 (Dec 9, 2011)

When I was growin gup in polk county we rode dirt bikes all over the place.  We could hunt any where because people would just let us.  These kids are trespassing but I would bet they are not meaning anyone any harm.  They could be sitting at home over weight and on the couch.  Or smoking dope some where with friends.  I work very hard on my lease and don't want someone ruining either but kids will be kids and there are other approaches then some mentioned.  I can say this.  If there spikes laid out or wires across trees or someon did something to intentionally harm my son while riding his dirtbike, then after I gave him the whiping of his life for ruining that persons hunt, either me or that person will leave on stretcher for harming a kid just having fun.


----------



## sparta391 (Dec 9, 2011)

They are at least seniors in high school. The biker on the right has a circular tattoo on his forearm.


----------



## gratzdog (Dec 12, 2011)

*no*



win270wsm said:


> Spike strips! Lay em out! They won't be back!Dirt bike tires can get expensive after 2-3 have to be replaced!



Unless you want a potential law suit on your hands, I would stay away from this suggestion.  Even if they are trespassing, you will be held responsible if they get hurt because of the spike strips you put out.


----------



## 1ShotDrop (Jan 4, 2012)

GASeminole said:


> Look like some teenage punks with toys paid for by mommy and daddy.



god dang man, like a 12 year old has a job to pay for his own dirtbike?  gtfo


----------



## Boar Hog (Jan 4, 2012)

Buck Nasty said:


> I agree with this post the most.  But I am willing to bet that they really did not even think about the tresspassing aspect.  Heck you cant even tell is these are punks.  I would say just try to find out who they are and talk to their parents first and just tell them that you are really happy they are doing something fun and cool like hanging out with friends riding dirtbikes, but it is messing up your hunting and your land.  There are many ways to get your point across, to what could be great kids, other than beating them over the head with a broomstick or show up with your guns-a-blazing right from the onset.
> 
> I am willing to bet 90% of the posters on this board have been on other peoples land while playing in the woods, or building a fort, or going "exploring" as we called it when we were kids.  Not everyone is up to no good.
> 
> Heck on second thought, they are probably ok kids.  They are wearing safety equipment and one has motorcycle boots on.



Tell the truth Buck, these are your kids ain't they?!    What they really need is a good ole  . Good kids or not I pay a lot to hunt, and don't need someones kids tearing up food plots and running deer during deer season not to mention the liability aspect if one gets hurt on the property because you were unable to restrict access.


----------



## gwaters (Jan 5, 2012)

wow.


----------



## tcdeerhunter (Jan 10, 2012)

As for the original post, My parents have 15 acres in Taylor county on a very nice creek.  One of our neighbors kids would ride his atv around the gate and all over the property, into the creek along the bank spinning tires and so forth.  Was really causing draining and erosian issues.  My parents spoke with the kid as well as the parents.  The parents never taught the kid that this was wrong and didn't stop it from happening after they had been spoken with.  My parents contacted the sherrif's department and simply asked what the maximum fine would be for trespassing and property damage.  They passed that info along to the kids parents, told them if it happened again that this would be what they were facing.  I think it was somewhere around 2k.  The kid never went back after that point.  I guess his parents finally got the message.  Talk with the parents, kids are kids and a lot of parents don't raise their offspring properly these days.


----------



## hoghunter242012 (Jan 10, 2012)

if you want to catch the tresspassers.... put a gallon of gas out by the tree and wait in the bushes.


----------



## ancienttrails (Jan 10, 2012)

That is just a test if the can get over on you bet that the have told others an they will be more .we started with one family that moved in nearby and got some four wheelers an bikes an now its all nite sometimes 14 or more runnin through yards and such cops won,t do anything me and neighbor had to call state on there grandma and her son three times.LEVY co. Fl. just made a law no atvs anywhere but private land good law little girl killed her self in management area an a boy on co. rd .this weekend now parents have live with it.


----------



## olcowman (Jan 10, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> I can't believe how tight-wound some people are over a little piece of land-ready to kill, maim, or incarcerate anybody who even dares to look at it. :



I have to agree 100%... anybody that would kill or maim a child is disgusting... them kids will bring big money down in Mexico!!! Don't hurt em'... just grab em' and tie em' up in a croaker sack and give me call. You can sell the motorbikes yourself at the flea market or something? You get rid of trespassers and make a little cash, I make me a good pile of money, and some drug lord in mexico gets himself a slave... win-win-win!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 11, 2012)

olcowman said:


> I have to agree 100%... anybody that would kill or maim a child is disgusting... them kids will bring big money down in Mexico!!! Don't hurt em'... just grab em' and tie em' up in a croaker sack and give me call. You can sell the motorbikes yourself at the flea market or something? You get rid of trespassers and make a little cash, I make me a good pile of money, and some drug lord in mexico gets himself a slave... win-win-win!



  

You owe me a computer screen cause mine has coffee all over it now.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jan 11, 2012)

Boar Hog said:


> Tell the truth Buck, these are your kids ain't they?!    What they really need is a good ole  . Good kids or not I pay a lot to hunt, and don't need someones kids tearing up food plots and running deer during deer season not to mention the liability aspect if one gets hurt on the property because you were unable to restrict access.



Nope not my kids...


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 11, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> You owe me a computer screen cause mine has coffee all over it now.



He needs to pay my dry cleaning bill; a little pee came out after reading that


----------



## maxwell42583 (Jan 13, 2012)

Anyone whom continually allows others to consistently break Georgia Law is only inherently supporting the action. When is the last time you saw a child with a tatoo. Believe what you want about handling a situation until it begins happening to you, then post your success or failure. Insanity is performing the same action over and over and expecting a different result. An example of this would be constanly trying to reason with a criminal, his parents, or you. A man that does not defend his home, land, and country from trespassers is a coward. Either way, I no longer have a trespassing issue on my farm. My cattle, horses, family, and wildlife appreciate that fact.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 13, 2012)

All right guys I have cleaned this one up a bit. Please use a little common sense when posting and no more personal attacks.


----------



## 1ShotDrop (Jan 13, 2012)

What's the problem with people expressing their opinion on this forum? Why have a forum if ur going to delete post? Wasn't one thing in my post that was out of line or a personal attack.  This the Internet, not a dictatorship.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Jan 13, 2012)

1ShotDrop said:


> What's the problem with people expressing their opinion on this forum? Why have a forum if ur going to delete post? Wasn't one thing in my post that was out of line or a personal attack.  This the Internet, not a dictatorship.



Read the forum rules.  This is a privately owned forum.  The right to free speech does not apply here, nor should it as it would not then be family-safe as the people running the forum intend.  In short, it is privately owned and it IS a dictatorship.  Got any questions?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 13, 2012)

How has this thread hung around so long? I thought the libel crap applied. Somebody down there on a dirt bike gets shot and we have saw there pic here. I guess gon is libel. I mean yall want let Jimmy post pics of the guy getting his camera. Whats the difference????


----------



## loglayer (Jan 13, 2012)

*Choot em*

Choot Em


----------



## 1ShotDrop (Jan 13, 2012)

HuntinDawg89 said:


> Read the forum rules.  This is a privately owned forum.  The right to free speech does not apply here, nor should it as it would not then be family-safe as the people running the forum intend.  In short, it is privately owned and it IS a dictatorship.  Got any questions?



Nope, that about sums it up, haha. Dont know about the recommending of hanging fishing line being family safe, if so happen a young'un was reading these post and made him think that was appropriate way to handle the situation. But to each his own, thank god for evolution


----------



## zeke392 (Jan 14, 2012)

Well we never caught the kids but I guess the pictures and signs must have got their attention.  Thanks for all the input about our problem, some very interesting perspectives for sure.  If I could lock this thread I would, thanks again.


----------

